
Berlin Startup Map - lelf
http://berlinstartupmap.com/
======
wellboy
There are so many entrepreneurs and startups in Berlin. There are probably
even more startup events there than in San Francisco, it's a very vibrant
scene.

However, there is just noooo money in Berlin. The reason for that is that
there are no successful tech entrepreneurs who have been successful previously
to fuel the ecosystem.

So all the money you have is money from Angels that are lawyers, dentists or
who have a big family business.

Also, German young entrepreneurs just can't think big. There are a few that
do, but the "taking-over-the-world" mentality in Germany is just not there as
in the U.S.

They more like to create a cookie delivery business. (this just got six
figures in funding)

~~~
pantalaimon
> the "taking-over-the-world" mentality in Germany is just not there

The last time we've tried that, it didn't end so well…

~~~
zinssmeister
slow clap for this lame joke.

~~~
lgieron
On the other hand, I find it hilarious. Face it, what Germans did in WWII was
so horrifying that it will be remembered and associated with them for a long
time.

------
lovskogen
Sweet. I actually just arrived in Berlin today, starting as a product designer
for EyeQuant tomorrow. Looking forward to this. Any designers in Berlin here
that wants to grab a coffee?

~~~
triplesec
I'm tempted to up sticks from London and see if there re any interesting
startups to join there.

~~~
thepartisan
The startup/tech "scene" in Berlin seems a bit immature compared to London.
There seem to be a few companies doing interesting things, however the scale
doesn't seem to be anywhere near London at the moment, which has a good mix of
startups and established companies and massive amounts of capital flowing
through the city. Berlin is great city though, and looks like things might
take off in a few years!

~~~
triplesec
it sounds like an interesting space apart from the tech. the artistic city and
culture has a lot of buzz, but I've only heard this second hand because I've
never visited.

------
msturm
Something's broken. The map disappears when I click on a pin.

~~~
sebkomianos
Even when it wasn't broken, the user interface is pretty bad. When you clicked
on a pin you couldn't do anything else until you closed that pin. So to open a
new pin you had to close the previous one, whose popup box might have been
outside of the map region you were viewing.

I am voting up because I like this sort of aggregators and I would pretty much
like to see it fixed - or open sourced maybe?

------
peter12355
I always had the feeling that 9 out of 10 startups in Berlin are founded by
business students from private universities like WHU. Is this a misperception
or is the hacker-businesspeople-ratio really better elsewhere?

~~~
DanielleMolloy
I can not answer your question, but I want to add that Berlin might be the
city with the highest hackerspace density:
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Berlin](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Berlin)

The whole Bay Area has.. not that many (well, they have one biohackerspace).

------
zerr
What are salary ranges for experienced engineers in Berlin and in Germany in
general? Startup vs stable company is also interesting in this aspect.

Maybe someone with enough karma could create a poll...

~~~
rmoriz
If you do it for the money, ignore German startups. The chance for an exit is
1% and usually employees don't get equity. The pay is low and you're forced to
burn out. You will not work for the next Facebook, Twitter etc.

Instead join Siemens, Allianz or other blue chip companies to easily earn
60-90k with all benefits you can imagine.

Berlin is even more desperate as most of the German "tech" scene is. No money,
no users, bad execution except the successful copycat-business of the Samwer
brothers.

~~~
zerr
Interesting. Regarding burning out - I thought the overtime work was banned in
Germany, no? (Quite recently actually, if I remember correctly).

Yes, I'm aware about non-existent exits, but I was hoping for more like a
revenue sharing or similar agreement.

For a C++/systems/desktop engineer (no web), do you think other cities in
Germany would be more suitable than Berlin?

~~~
rmoriz
Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Stuttgart, Düsseldorf, Köln — that's where the
money is made. Just look for job offers of large well-known companies.

------
chadwickthebold
If you want to see an area startup aggregator that's both beautiful and
useful, check out Silicon Shire (Eugene/Springfield OR)
[http://siliconshire.org/](http://siliconshire.org/)

~~~
rattray
Thanks for sharing. I've heard great things about Eugene but didn't know it
had much of a startup scene.

------
suttree
I moved to Berlin from London just about 18 months ago. The startup scene here
is very good, it's a whole different feeling in terms of the spirit and the
people.

Come visit us if you're in town, we often have people in to say hello :)

[https://www.somewhere.com/suttree](https://www.somewhere.com/suttree)

------
guyfawkes303
Great timing, I actually started researching moving from Colorado to Berlin
yesterday. This only adds fuel to the fire.

~~~
peterjmag
Ha, awesome! I moved here from Colorado last April, and I'm loving it so far.
I highly recommend it. =) Get in touch if you want some pointers—I'm happy to
help! (My email's in my profile.)

------
jot
Here is a London equivalent: [http://roundabout.io/](http://roundabout.io/)

------
perlpimp
When selecting one of the startups map disappears and I can't make another
selections.Looks broken...

------
aidos
Interesting. Definitely a lot going on over there. I almost expected to see
all the markers centered on a handful of cafes in Kreuzberg[x] :)

[x] not that I've been to Berlin in a few years - just seems like the right
place for the culture (ps, I _love_ berlin)

------
jeremydavid
Does anyone know a good immigration consultant in Berlin? I've been planning
to move my side projects (now full-time projects) there for a few years... and
they are now big enough to sustain me.

Cheers,

[email in profile]

------
mokkol
I was in Berlin this weekend and absolutely loved it. Somebody knows some nice
resources for jobs in Berlin? Im a Rails / Javascript / iOs developer.

~~~
tpsc
This looks helpful:
[http://berlinstartupjobs.com/](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/)

~~~
wellboy
Yes this site gets a looot of traffic.

------
smandou
This was done in Paris 1 or 2 years ago. Some folks found the map and broke in
those places to steal computers and stuffs.

------
namenotrequired
Netherlands: [http://dutchstartupmap.com/](http://dutchstartupmap.com/)

------
benjlang
Israel: [http://mappedinisrael.com/](http://mappedinisrael.com/)

------
guard-of-terra
Why not use OSM as the mapping layer? It's good enough already to avoid
depending on Google.

------
maxgaudin
Here's the source from a similar project to make your own map
[https://github.com/abenzer/represent-
map](https://github.com/abenzer/represent-map)

------
Monisation
Maybe you must look outside of Berlin to look for investors but the "Taking
over the world" mentality is definitely (t)here. At least that's how we at
Somewhere think.

------
gu
The person creating that list was a bit too "greedy". I certainly wouldn't
have added a well-established café like St. Oberholz to that list.

~~~
marijn
It's listed as a coworking space (there is one above the café), not a startup.

~~~
gu
That place is a café, and a fairly noisy one at that. Calling it a co-working
space is quite a stretch. It's just that a lot of people with Apple laptops
frequent it. I don't think anybody gets serious work done there, by a
definition of "serious work" that does not include Facebook and Twitter.

~~~
peterjmag
There's a coworking space above the café:
[http://www.sanktoberholz.de/?page_id=1514&lang=en](http://www.sanktoberholz.de/?page_id=1514&lang=en)

------
bachback
I was in Berlin. What I've found is that the most famous startup in Berlin is
a todo-list. Jawohl! Make sure to visit the c-base if you're there.

~~~
wellboy
Yeah the only innovative ones are Soundcloud and Gidsy. Then there is
www.workhub.com, they are awesome and awesome founder, but they are still in
beta. ResearchGate is also big, but they are more a data startup.

Wooga and Hitfox are the other two big ones, but they are game development
companies, not a "real" startup.

------
kirk21
Moving out next week to work on a tool for academics. Anyone up for coffee?
Mail awesome[at]bohrresearch.com

Link: beta.bohrresearch.com

------
nerfhammer
Visas for Canadians, Americans?

~~~
shrikant
[http://www.bluecard-eu.de/eu-blue-card-germany/](http://www.bluecard-
eu.de/eu-blue-card-germany/)

------
rootuid
same here in Chrome and ie

